

Beyond Pricing launches in Portland to help Airbnb hosts make more money - ianmchenry
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/beyond-pricing-launches-portland-help-airbnb-hosts-make-money/

======
ianmchenry
Would love to get feedback from anyone in Portland!

